# mpt, interrupt storm detected, different IRQ



## menace (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello

problem
interrupt storm detected

FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE amd64

-- from /var/log/messages

```
interrupt storm detected on "irq16:"; throttling interrupt source
```


```
# vmstat -i | awk "/rate|mpt|uhci/"
interrupt                          total       rate
irq16: uhci3 uhci4*               430408        786
irq19: uhci0 uhci1*                   26          0
irq24: mpt0                       375534        686|
```


```
# mptutil show adapter
mpt0 Adapter:
        Board Name: SAS3801E
    Board Assembly: L3-01123-04E
         Chip Name: C1068E
     Chip Revision: UNUSED
       RAID Levels: none
```

interrupt storm detected on mpt activity, usb devices is not connected

problem in mpt driver ?


----------



## ekateryna (Sep 21, 2011)

Help

problem

```
interrupt storm detected on "irq16:"; throttling interrupt source
```

FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD


```
nordea# vmstat -i
interrupt                          total       rate
irq16: atapci0                   2356265       1528
```


what is mean?


----------

